# 2 years overdue baby....A380 finally births....err berths...err well you know



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> *Airbus A380 lands for first time*
> Associated Press
> June 1, 2007 at 1:07 PM EDT
> Roissy, France — How will airports accommodate the world's biggest passenger jet?
> ...


http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20070601.wairbus0601/BNStory/

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/Page/document/video/vs?id=RTGAM.20070601.wvsuperjumbp0601

Careful of the volume on the video it starts out soft then gets REAL loud 










My that is a big plane!!!!


----------

